# A few photos of my garden



## Tammy

I took a few pics this weekend. It's certainly not a beautifully designed or laid out garden. Thanks for taking a peek!


----------



## Tammy

and a few closer up of some flowers:


----------



## bill davis

Tammy I think that's A fine looking garden. I see A lot of work there.


----------



## Shannon

Your flowers blow me away! And I love how you have things growing upward. I'm trying vertical gardening this year and it has been a test of wills. My viney things defy me and every day I'm crawling around and herding stragglers and tying them up. I spend a lot of time laughing in my garden because I'm doing things I never imagined I'd be doing.


----------



## ingridg

I think it's fantastic. I loved taking a peek at your garden.


----------



## Errol

Wow!! Tammy, you certainly have a garden to be proud of. And I think the layout is great with flowers all around the veggies. And everthing looks so lush. the squash looks like its producing, and I see you have beets. I just harvested some beets today. Tammy, you have done a terriffic job! thanks for sharing the pics
Errol


----------



## Tammy

Thanks everyone. My garden is probably about 400-500 sq ft but the back corner by the strawberries is mostly shaded by some tall trees (that I actually want to cut down), so I don't grow much back in that corner and I have a work table set up back there. Along the rear part of the garden/fence are perennials - mostly flowers - a barnsley (the tall bush with light pink flowers), irises (done blooming), some other bulb flowers that I can't remember now, lavendar, chamomile, oregano, some hollyhocks but they haven't bloomed yet so you can't really see them, but it's next to the chamomile (little white flowers). 
Along the side fenceline, you can see the sugar snap peas climbing the fence, a bit of lettuce left (although I pretty cut it all yesterday), a few random tomato plants that popped up by seed, beets and carrots. There are two raspberry shoots just in front of the peas along the fence line also. Then I have about 6-7 rows of green beans next to those raspberries. 
Back behind my tomato plants there are cucumbers and watermelons although you can't really see them in the photo. I think there are about 22 cucs plants! I planted almost an entire seed packet because I really didn't think they would all germinate. I even thinned out about 6-7 to give to my mom. I might have to learn to make pickles this year!. There are also onions and an artichoke but those didn't seem to make it in any pics.


----------

